# Red,flounder and bass on Perdido



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Had to dodge rain but it was well worth it. Got to see my son boat his first bass a nice 13 1/2" fish that fought like he was much bigger( caught on topwater chug) The red was 19 1/2" caught on yellow spinnerbait. Also caught a very nice flounder on same bait. :hungry


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

GREAT report:clap The smile on his face in BOTH pics makes that whole trip worth it. congrats:bowdown

Man, if he caught that red on that closed face behind him.....I bet he thought he had a 200lb shark LOL:bowdown


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

> *FishingMedic (6/30/2008)*GREAT report:clap The smile on his face in BOTH pics makes that whole trip worth it. congrats:bowdown
> 
> Man, if he caught that red on that closed face behind him.....I bet he thought he had a 200lb shark LOL:bowdown




I hooked the red on my new H2O bait caster mounted on a seven ft. med. action rod. We have one of those dip nets with the retractable handles and he was having trouble with it so I handed him the rod about the same time ole red decided to make a run....under the boat. Should have seen the look on his face...lol:hotsun


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

hahahaha great story:bowdown I am sure he has retold the event MANY times....Gotta luv the kids catchin fish:letsdrink


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrat's to your son on his catch and to you for taking him fishing :clap


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Great catch for the little man :clap


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report and pictures.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Great Pictures...... Is the first pic T Lake?????


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (6/30/2008)*Great Pictures...... Is the first pic T Lake?????


Yes Midnight it was.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Tell him congrats on a nice catch that will be a life long memory looks like he is going to carry out the family tradition of being a great fisherman. Boat looks good glad to see it is runnning good give me a shout when you want to go fishing I will show you some of my honey holes.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Great Pictures! You two had quite the trip!


----------

